# Endometrial Scratch and IVF - Any Success Stories?



## Blondiebown (Feb 10, 2014)

Evening Ladies, hope you are well.

I have a quick question. We have had two failed IVF attempts now at Bristol BCRM. In both cycles I have had good quality embryos (Cycle 1 - 1x B & 1 x BC grade, Cycle 2 - 1 x AB & 1 x B grade). I already have a son who is 5 so know I can conceive and carry a baby to term. On both occasions I have been told by the BCRM these are good quality embryos, so why do they keep failing?

I spoke to a nurse and she said in the last two months the BCRM has been offering 'Endometrial Scratches' to women with repeated failed IVF cycles. I was wondering, has anyone had this done? Was it painful? Did it affect the outcome?

I would love to hear from you all and whether in your opinion this is a good procedure to try?

Thanks

Blondie


----------



## Anne22 (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi Blondie, 

My clinic recommends the endoscratch too. Apparently while the womb is healing it helps the embryo at attach. I had it on my first ivf as part of a trial and got a BFP. Sadly that ended in a chemical but at least we know the embryo did attach. I'm just on my dreaded 2ww of my second Ivf and we had the scratch again this cycle. Not sure if it was the scratch that helped the embryo attach last time it not but my clinic have assured me that it can cause absolutely no harm so figured we would give it another go.

We got the scratch free last time as part if the trial but had to pay this time. Our clinic charge £200 but I believe you can get this cheaper.  The scratch is very similar to having a smear test and is over just as quickly. It can be a little bit painful/uncomfortable but I took some paracetamol before hand and it was fine. 

My clinic told me that they have found the scratch beneficial for clients who have had two or more failed cycles so if I was you it's definitely something that I would consider. 

I hope this answers a few of your questions. If there is anything else you wish to know just ask


----------



## Blondiebown (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi Anne,

Thank you for replying. That is very interesting about the scratch. I think we will request it for the next cycle. I think Bristol charge £150 for the treatment so I think it's probably worth a go. Fingers crossed for your 2ww it really is total agony isn't it? Please post again when you know the result I would love to hear a success story. 

If anyone else would like to post their story after having the scratch I would love to hear it.

Blondie x


----------

